# Internet Login problem



## saROMan (Feb 19, 2005)

OK when i started My PC to chk any new Posts ..suddenly the  Electricity  went out thx to UPS no damage was made to the system ...then after 3 Hrs when elctricity was restored i started the sys ..and enterd my  Login details....and Whoosssshhh ...a BSOD saying some thing bout Non Pagefile ..etc.....(sorry cud not rem exactly) so i restarted  and again tryed it but the result is same  except the Pagefile error is gone and it only gives some Long Hex value ....now i cant login to my network..i have tryed all the Driver settings...Uninstalled/reinstalled..but no use ....

BTW my PC was acting starange from yday ....1st it crawled ,then My AV took too much time to load , My firewall refused to show up in Taskbar my Opera was dead ....so i uninstalled AV n Firewall ..and tryed but no use..still getting the same error ....

plz help me with this proble......coz inspite of havin a 256KBPS conn..am typing this msg from a jerky Old pathetic Cafe` ....


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 19, 2005)

Check your hard disk SMART status values, try to do a repair install. If there are so many problems around, probably some major files and settings have gone kaput.   There's nothing a repair install shouldn't fix.


----------



## saROMan (Feb 19, 2005)

well i have tryed the Universal solution to All Problems Format-> Reinstall ....also Upgraded from XP + SP1  to XP SP2 Integrated .....My PC is very slow now......but least it works fine....There is nothing Free in ths World..


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 20, 2005)

Why don't you try running a couple of diagnostics on the hard drive? Do you see a lot of hard drive activity? Now that you've reinstalled it, try disabling all unnecesary services and programs and see if it does anything to speed it up? Usually I find that aging memory and hard disks usually tend to slow the computer down a lot. What's the PC's config?


----------



## saROMan (Feb 26, 2005)

OK this is strange...i clean format Installed Xp again..and today it started again ....

when i try to connect it Restarts ....the only thing NEW i did was Install XP SP1......can any 1 plz suggest me that why do iget  the same problem.on the same Xp proff installed twice ????

coz when i try to conn thru XP home..i donn get a error...


also all my icons have turned in 4Bit mode  when am using 1024*786@16Bit(coz i donn get 32Bit at this res..donno why)..but when i switch to 800*600@16/32Bit
they are restored ..have tryed to Reinstall my Display drivers..but no use....

this started when i used TweakUI for Xp to make some changes ..have uninstalled it but still no use


God Either i hate my life or i have to hate Xp ..donno which 1 to chooose ..


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 26, 2005)

If you're using the 16 bit color depth, the icons look like trash, thats a given. They need a 32 bit color depth to look the way they were "intended" to look. But 4-bit? That's something I've heard of happening. You can always use the TweakUI Powertoys' "Rebuild Icons" options to repair the damaged icons. This can happen sometimes with TweakUI and a "Rebuild" fixes them all.
BTW, when you say you tried to reinstall the drivers, but it was of no use, what does that mean? That you couldn't install the drivers, or that reinstalling them didn't help. Get the latest drivers for your chipset straight from the manufacturer's website and install them. Because if you're not able to use a 32-bit color depth at 1024x768, I'd say there was something seriously wrong with the display driver you're currently using. 
And when you say you try to connect to the Internet and it restarts, what are you using, a LAN line, a dial-up connection or an ADSL line? Its almost as if Windows runs into problems when it tries to initialize the connection, so could be a problem with the device or the slot on which it resides, not to mention that the Internet connection and the device that's allowing you to connect is pretty much the first and only thing that goes kaput if there's a power surge on its line, which could very well be caused by the device being damaged in the sudden outage that you experienced.


----------



## khattam_ (Feb 27, 2005)

give your mother board for repairing.....................
your prob is really strange..................4BIT??


----------



## saROMan (Feb 27, 2005)

OK lets take it 1by1

1st i mean total reinstallation of Drivers did not helped me...the icons r the same 4Bit .....i never had this prob b4 ....i have used 1024*786 @32bit many times b4 ....so this is a  strange problem 4 me ...as far as mobo is consern....i have another part on which Home is installed and i dont have any prob ther i get 1024*786 @32bit there ....so its a XP problem only.... 

tryed the TweakUI rebuild Icons but no use ...the funny thing is when i switch to 800*600 not only i get 32bit  colors but all my icons r also restored....so the Error lies some where in 1024*786 only..sud i use PowerStrip or any other soft like tat??

2nd am using Dataone ..so am using ADSL2+ technology n my Modem is conn to my Lan card..it went smoothly  for a week n now its creating a problem .....well 1st i was using XP Sp2..but due to problem switched to XP w/o SP..it worked just fine 4 1day ...but when i installed SP1 ...i am @#$#% ....


well when i try to connect i get the Error Pagefault in Non paging area etc..and this is the error Log is



> Type	Date	Time	Source	Category	Event	User	Computer
> Error	2/27/2005	8:53:39 AM	DCOM	None	10005		IMAGINE-2005
> Error	2/27/2005	8:50:04 AM	Service Control Manager	None	7001	N/A
> Error	2/27/2005	8:47:56 AM	acpi	None	4	N/A	IMAGINE-2005
> ...



plz tell me tat i wont hav to reinstall XP again...or suggest any other Stable OS .....like 2000 etc

BTW  can use win2003 on my PC as desktop OS ..
am havin PIII533,256Ram


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 28, 2005)

What video card and driver version are you using? Do please check the display properties for the display adapter on both XP Home and Professional and check if they're both using the same driver version.

Next check the refresh rates for the monitor and see if you or some other application has overridden the accepted defaults to a value that's not supported. This can sometimes cause problems and maybe when you change the monitor resolution, the monitor may be able to display the settings correctly without a graphics corruption at the same refresh rates. Refresh rates can vary according to resolution, and while some may be supported, others may not be.

What I am trying to say is that there is a "possibility" that the card may have been screwed up when the power surge and blackout happened. Is there another NIC around, or can you borrow a NIC from someone and then check it out? Or try removing the NIC from your system, removing all associated entries, and plug the NIC into another PCI slot and then reinstall it and then check it out there. Also if your NIC supports WOL, then check to see if its disabled in the BIOS, maybe that's causing the ACPI errors there on the list. 

As for the other errors, well, this is what has happened. A Kernel Crash occured (1003) and it will restart from the bugcheck and save the memory dump (1001) to a file. I am guessing you would also have got a Stop Error with the code 0xC2. Its been known to happen when there is a sudden crash associated with the winsock handlers on the computer and is inevitably associated with a faulty kernel-mode device driver or device software tried to perform a memory operation incorrectly. So, there is all the possibility in the world that either your display driver or your LAN card is causing all the havoc you're seeing.

If you don't feel like reinstalling your OS, we could always run dumpchk.exe, install and run the Debugging Tools to examine the small memory dump files and then see what error code was generated for the 0xC2 error and then try to fix it. It won't be pretty or easy, but its the only way to avoid a reinstall. Frankly, if you ask me, a reinstall would be a HUGE timesaver in the situation.

And, oh, Windows XP Professional is as stable as Windows 2000 Professional, trust me on this. I've seen the MTBF values for Windows 2000 and XP and they're pretty much the same.  Having said that, Windows 2000 Professional would be more tolerant on lower end systems than Windows XP Professional, so you might find that Windows 2000 Pro actually runs smoother and better than XP Pro on your computer.

As for Windows Server 2003 Standard, the minimum system requirements are met by your computer all right, but I wouldn't *dare* install it on any computer running less than a 1GHz processor and atleast 512 MB of RAM. And while you CAN use it as a desktop OS, it would be the same as using a Mercedes Benz to get to the shop at the corner of the road.


----------



## saROMan (Feb 28, 2005)

thx enoonmai for such valuable tips....


1st am having Sis 630 Agp(onboard)and Xp by default uses the 
Sis 300/305/630/540/730  Driver , the ver is 5.0.2001.0

well will chk the ver on Home later after restarting 

2nd my monitor supports 60Hrtz and cant go any further ..if i scale down to 45 the display turns crappy

BTW my Logon problem is solverd ...i went in to properties and the File sharing and logon to MS network were not chked ..so i chkd them..and now it works fine.....

now just to give u the idea of what my icons look in 1024*786 look here

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v496/cyberpuzzle/1024.jpg

and this is my 800*600 Res

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v496/cyberpuzzle/800.jpg


----------

